# Get Your Clocks Out



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

So apart from watches, i do like clocks, i have a few nice things, an 8 day westminster from the 40's at a guess, a deco late 20's early 30's mappin & webb 8 day and this:

my JLC Atmos (ok its not a UK clock but its lovely) - a fab time keeper, requires only a minor adjustment of a min or so every 6-8 weeks, just a teriffic piece of kit and one of the only decent self winding clocks on the market. For anyone interested wikipeida gives you a good overview of the mechanics and history of the lovely machines

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atmos_clock

So what have you got?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've only got one clock of any age and it's the Richard Winch Longcase/Grandfather clock that I stripped and rebuilt in 'The Grandfather Clock Project' last year. This dates from the eighteenth century, and since the repairs, is still going strong.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

These pics have been posted before but as my workshop is 'closed' for the mo'........

A regulator in American Black Walnut










A mantle clock in Walnut










Another mantle in Mahogany finish










Chris


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe you've seen this before, but no apologies from me for showing it again. This is my Jefferson Golden Hour Mystery Clock. Bought for me by a repairer in the US and fully restored with a new UK electric motor. Colin


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Actaurus said:


> Maybe you've seen this before, but no apologies from me for showing it again. This is my Jefferson Golden Hour Mystery Clock. Bought for me by a repairer in the US and fully restored with a new UK electric motor. Colin


I like that a lot. Where is the motor? behind the hands?

I don't really have a nice clock, just the bog standard round quartz wall clock in th ekitchen. Something I must rectify at some point.

I do have this one though (again apologies for reposting) http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=47478&st=0&p=492462&hl=deer&fromsearch=1&#entry492462


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

tall_tim said:


> Actaurus said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you've seen this before, but no apologies from me for showing it again. This is my Jefferson Golden Hour Mystery Clock. Bought for me by a repairer in the US and fully restored with a new UK electric motor. Colin
> ...


TT, ~ if you google on mystery and Jefferson you'll find a full explanation for this one, but a simple general explanation of mystery clocks is that the hands are actually mounted onto glass/perspex which is driven "on the edge" by a motor in the base. SMITHS have done one in the UK, and there are French versions as well. I'd love a Jefferson one, but you do have to do it the way Actaurus has done - buy a US Jefferson and have it re-fitted with a UK motor (difference between 50 and 60 cycles as well as volts, 240v and 110v) Other patented ways of doing it do exist, edge drive is just one way of doing it! :lol:


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Mel for giving such a clear answer to TT. In the spirit of this thread I offer another of my clocks at the other end of the scale. This one being I believe watch conceived, in a brass custom made clock case. Electric in the old sense of the word - verified by Paul in Sussex - that is a mechanical powered by battery and all only about one and three quarters inches square and made by Bueche-Girod


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Absolutely stunning clocks in this thread! :man_in_love:

I haven't got any expensive clocks,just ones i managed to find at one of the local carboot sales in the last two years,mostly two Jewell German Europa travel alarm clocks,and a few others.

Anyway here they are. 

Quirky Aladdin.










Europa



















Another Europa










cont.....


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Various....




























cont...


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Junghans electronic wall clock.




























cont...


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Lincoln wall clock 31 Days.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Salvest(Terrible pick apologies)


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Have a few clocks mainly ships clocks and mantle clocks both striking and chiming , but this is my favourite and was also my first ever repair

Its a Schatz Royal Mariner 8 bell ships clock , no great age but still my fav










cheers

Andy


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I wish I had something to contribute to this thread...but I don't. But I love pendulum & longcase clocks. The ones shown here are beautiful. I also confess a fondness for the Atmos Clock. I think it's just one of the coolest things ever invented. An air-powered clock! I remember the first time I saw one (A few years ago now), I just fell in love with it.

When my pocketwatch isn't doing pocket-duty, it hangs on a stand and doubles as my desk-clock.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got a couple of modern radio-controlled clocks but I won`t bore you with those instead I offer up for your inspection these...

First up is this oldie...

*"Services" **Caller `Foreign` ( possibly German) circa mid 1930s.*










As shown in this circa 1937 Services catalogue...










It runs well & generally keeps good time not bad for a cheep nearly 80 year old, I recently took it to Steve Burrage for a service, well I seriously doubt it`s had one since it was made, when he opened the old girl up he said she was so worn it really wasn`t worth doing so I just got him to give her a bit of a lube. I only wind it up about once a month, hopefully she`ll keep going for a few decades more 

Next up I have this modern reproduction of a circa 1950s Smiths `Sectric` the second hand has a super smooth `hummer` style sweep B)










& now for some thing a little bit silly my rocket clock...










:astro:


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

as mentioned in the opening post, i have 2 other clocks so i thought i should get the pics up

A Mappin & Webb 8 Day

&

A Westminster 8 day chime


----------



## Sparks (Feb 3, 2010)

This one just qualifies as a grandmother clock at 5 feet 1 inch tall. It has an 8 day movement striking the hours and quarter hours. The movement is simply marked "Foreign" and I have no idea by whom it was made or when. It still runs reliably and keeps time to within one minute per week.



















This is an 8 day mantel clock sold by Walker and Hall. Itis approximately 10-1/2 inches wide by 7 inches tall and marked "French Make". Aagain I have no idea as to the actual maker or when it was made but I am guessing the early part of the 20th century. It also runs reliably and keeps good time.



















Sparks


----------



## Sparks (Feb 3, 2010)

Radio room clock by Sewill's of Liverpool. I spent some in the 1960s keeping watches governed by similar clocks when I was a Radio Officer in the Merchant Navy. This one is a more modern one with a quartz movement and the brass case is about 6 inches diameter.










Sparks


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

The Drum Clock

A London dentist designed and built a black drum clock, which was encased in a clear Perspex cylinder. It was powered by one AA cell. It had a dial on top, with two hands, which extended down the vertical calibrated sides, so one could tell the time from the side. In addition, if one turned the clock upside down, the base also had a black calibrated dial, with hands, and there was a a plastics screw hatch for the AA cell. Basically, it was a three dimensional clock !!

My wife bought me one, but eventually it packed up, so no photographs, and the company disappeared.... :wallbash:

Mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

The Drum Clock 2

My wife has just informed me it was called the Omni Clock. I have Googled like mad, but no trace...

Mike


----------

